# AKU 2013 and the MCAT



## Extinct Human (Oct 29, 2012)

So the date for the Entry test for AKU has been set as the 23rd of June. The AKU website lists the deadline for the MCAT results at 10th june. I'm a little confused by this. What time will the MCAT be held? wasn't it held in September last year?

I'm an A level student and so my A level exams end near the second week of june. I just can't see myself doing three things at the same time. I've read that the majority of people have even started their MCAT prep since october.Hence I am just super scared right now that I'll have no time for any prep for anything :/


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

mcat held in sep.last time


----------



## Azamio (Sep 13, 2011)

the mcat result referred to is the AMERICAN MCAT! no the entry test


----------

